# not even a newbee yet but would like to try.



## UpstateNY (Aug 3, 2004)

Winter is coming (I know still time, my favorite days of the year are just arriving now.. but back to the subject) I have 5 acres on a dead end road. I am tring to start some fruit trees, we have a couple cows, pigs, sheep chickes and rabbits. We grow our garden. And for a few years now I have thought it would be nice to have a bee hive. Just one, just to get enough honey for the family and maybe get us off the white sugar some. Now if I go out and buy a whole huge set up well.... I could buy a lot of honey for that lol. So each winter I tell myself I am going to go into the shop and build a bee hive. (I think you can see where this is going already). I am a fair carpenter lol at times. What I would like to know is how do I build a hive? what kind of wood? materials? etc. It would be my winter project so that I would be ready by spring. (Oh on another note we missed making an America's funniest home video winning tape last year when I changed my mind and decided not to try to catch a swarm of bees that were swarming on a low hanging branch on a tree next to our drive. I had seen it done on TV, they put the bucket under the swarm and shake the branch, they all fall in the bucket, just that easy, but I did not have a hive so I changed my mind lol) Anyway, any simple plans that a simple guy could follow to build a hive? I'm still not really clear on how to put one together yet, not to mention building one, but I do have all winter and here in NY that should be plenty of time. lol Thanks, Rick


----------



## ckncrazy (Jan 4, 2004)

Welcom to the fourm Rick.

Im from upstate NY also.(North of Syracuse) Hopefully ill be getting bees in the spring. I have the hive's and foundation and what not. Let me know how the LONG winter project goes.LOL 

JAKE


----------



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

http://beesource.com/plans/index.htm

Hey Rick, this looks like your web page! You can use pine wood just fine.

Then you should also get some basic beekeeping supplies from http://www.betterbee.com

And then you'll need bees too, of course. you can wait for a swarm or you could buy some bees at one of the many apiaries that sell them. get your orders in EARLY, though, as they go fast! there are plenty of links on the beekeeping links page on this forum. good luck!

justgojumpit


----------

